# Wer kennt dieses Spiel? Aufbau-Sim, ringförmige Raumstation, 5 Jahre und älter



## bgmnt (2. Januar 2012)

*Wer kennt dieses Spiel? Aufbau-Sim, ringförmige Raumstation, 5 Jahre und älter*

Hallo ins Forum,

ich versuch einfach mal, mein Anliegen hier anzubringen, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen.

Ich habe vor Jahren einmal im Fernsehen (ich meine, es war Giga TV) die Vorstellung einer Weltraumsimulation gesehen, von der ich nur noch ein Bild im Kopf habe: Der Blick in eine ringförmige Raumstation, in der viele verschiedene Wesen herumwuselten, wie in einer Stadt im Weltall. Der Bildausschnitt/der Spielbildschirm wirkte ein wenig wie der Blick auf ein Hamsterrad - die Station stand quasi senkrecht und die Krümmung war auf dem Spielabschnitt schon stark zu sehen. (Wird also keine ultrarealistische Simulation gewesen sein  ).

Es handelte sich m.E. um ein PC-Game, nicht um ein Onlinespiel/Browsergame. Fasziniert hat mich dabei die Vielfalt des Ganzen, es war eine verrückte Ansammlung verschiedenster Wesen und Spezies.

Kann jemand damit etwas anfangen? Würde mich natürlich sehr freuen!

Dank und schöne Grüße,

bgmnt


----------



## Alche (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt dieses Spiel? Aufbau-Sim, ringförmige Raumstation, 5 Jahre und älter*

Das einzige Spiel das mir zu deiner Beschreibung einfällt wäre Mass Effect, ist allerdings keine Weltraumsimulation sondern ein RPG. Die Raumstation die du meintest könnte die Citadel sein. http://de.masseffect.wikia.com/wiki/Citadel


----------



## broesel88 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt dieses Spiel? Aufbau-Sim, ringförmige Raumstation, 5 Jahre und älter*

Meinst du vielleicht "Startopia"?

PS: Ich wusste den Titel auch nichtmehr, hatte auch nur noch Bilder im Kopf. Aber Google mit "raumstation aufbau strategie" gefüttert hat Bilder ausgespuckt die zu meiner Erinnerung und deiner Beschreibung passen


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt dieses Spiel? Aufbau-Sim, ringförmige Raumstation, 5 Jahre und älter*


Vlt. meinst du Babylon 5 ??

Geniales Freeware-Spiel: The Babylon Project - CHIP Online


----------



## Doctordee1965 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt dieses Spiel? Aufbau-Sim, ringförmige Raumstation, 5 Jahre und älter*

Oder meinst du vieleicht* Space Station Tycoon?
Darüber wurde damals bei Giga berichtet...weiss jetzt aber nicht ob es auch für den PC erschienen ist?!




*


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt dieses Spiel? Aufbau-Sim, ringförmige Raumstation, 5 Jahre und älter*

broesel88 gebe ich recht, das klingt sehr nach Startopia. Eine Aufbau- und Wirtschaftssimulation, bei der man innerhalb einer Raumstation auf mehreren Ebenen verschiedene außerirdische Völker unterbringen musste und alle möglichen Aspekte betrachten musste. Kennzeichnend für das Spiel war eben auch die genannte Tatsache, dass die Ebenen nicht wie Scheiben übereinander lagen, sondern eben wie mehrere konzentrische Hamsterräder lagen (ein reales Konzept, um theoretisch künstliche Schwerkraft zu erzeugen). Die PC Games hatte da mal eine Demoversion von auf der Heft-DVD.

Ich denke Du meinst auf alle Fälle Startopia.


----------

